# Sibelius 7.5



## snattack (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone upgraded yet? Is it faster than 7.02 in OSX? I'm still getting crazy at how slow it is when handling big scores.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I would also like to know if anyone thinks the upgrade from 7.1.3 to 7.5 is worth it. I hear there are some bugs - like rendering can only be done real time? Is that true? How is the new copy/paste tuplets feature working? Any thoughts in general about it?
Thanks.


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 15, 2014)

Why not download the demo?


----------



## aaronnt1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I will do at some point but have no time right now to be installing a new product and messing around with any bugs of which I hear their are a few. It would be great to get a heads up from others on its overall improvements from 7.1.3.


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't really help with a comparison...

You'd still have your 7.1.3 installation, and the file format is unchanged, so really no risk in looking at the demo.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah I know it would be a different installation from 7.1.3 but it's not backward compatible as far as I'm aware so I don't want to be working on a project, discover some major bug and have the hassle of trying to backtrack to 7.1.3. It would just be good to get a heads up from 7.5 users.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 16, 2014)

It exists as it's own program. I have both 7.13 and 7.5 on the same machine and I can open up both. Seems like the license works for both.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Mar 17, 2014)

But am I right in saying a score saved in 7.5 won't open in 7.1.3? How are you finding 7.5 overall? Is it true you can only render to audio in real time currently or has it ben fixed now? Thanks.


----------



## bdr (Mar 17, 2014)

Real time rendering at present. Apparently 'very high' on the fix list. You can also save as (export) a 'Sibelius 7' version which (although I haven't checked) should open in 7.1.3. Personally I'm finding it an underwhelming update.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Many thanks, that's useful to know.


----------

